# 2 Woofer de 12" a una sola salida de 100W



## pipogato (Jun 2, 2011)

Hola. Tengo un amplificador de 100+100Watts,En una salida tengo un woofer de 15" y en la otra salida del ampli quisiera conectarle 2 woofer de 12" 250W rms 8 ohms Se puede??? yo medi con el tester uniendo los cables de los 2 parlantes y me da 4 ohms y con los cables en serie me da 16 ohms,pero me paso que una ves lo conecte de la manera que me da 4 ohms y se me quemo el amplificador por eso quisiera que me ayuden Gracis espero sus respuestas..


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2011)

Si el amplificador esta especificdo para 8ohms no conectes nunca 4 ohms salvo que te guste sentir el orolrcito a quemado que suelen emanar.........


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 6, 2011)

El manual del amplificador debería de decir a que impedancia es estable. Si dice solo a 8 Ohm, no le puedes conectar cargas de 4 Ohm; sin embargo, si le puedes conectar cargas de 16 Ohm. 

Si es estable a 8 y 4 Ohm, si puedes conectar tus woofer's en un canal a 4 Ohm. 


PS: si quieres indagar mas sobre conexiones y sistemas de sonido, te invito a usar el buscador del foro. Seguro encuentras muchas respuestas a tus dudas.


----------

